# Scrapping a car in Ansiao



## KWells1979 (Jan 12, 2018)

My father passed away last year. I'm in the UK but his car is still on the drive at his house which we are selling. I need to get the car towed and scrapped along with the official certificate to says it's been done.

Does anyone know of anyone in the area who can do this? I must get the certificate back to give to the car insurance company. I've asked the local estate agent and my lawyer in Ansiao but no one has come up with anything.

Thanks in advance.

Regards
Kristian


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Not sure if this'll help but as you drive the IC8 from Figueiro Dos Vinhos and go past Ansiao & then take either the Penela or Alviazere turning, there's a car breakers there somewhere...... Fraid I don't know their contact details though.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Try this place I've bought used parts from previously, ( load of bikes there too)
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/dir//39.6771778,-8.5811964/@39.677189,-8.5814006,300m/data=!3m1!1e3

I'll be passing there next Monday or Tuesday if you can't find the contact details. You don't say if it's UK registration or a PT one. scrappy needs to clarify that the owner/keeper has the paperwork so does indeed own the vehicle so this is an issue for UK reg. PM me, you'll need to have posted 5 comments before getting this privilege, some vehicle details and I'll try them.


----------



## KWells1979 (Jan 12, 2018)

Strontium said:


> Try this place I've bought used parts from previously, ( load of bikes there too)
> 
> I'll be passing there next Monday or Tuesday if you can't find the contact details. You don't say if it's UK registration or a PT one. scrappy needs to clarify that the owner/keeper has the paperwork so does indeed own the vehicle so this is an issue for UK reg. PM me, you'll need to have posted 5 comments before getting this privilege, some vehicle details and I'll try them.


That's fantastic, thank you so much. I'll see what details I can find online and if not send you PM (once I'm able).

It's actually a Spanish registered car! I need to go through the paperwork I have to make sure I can find his owners documents. Hoping it won't cause too many problems being a Spanish car as long as I can prove ownership?


----------



## KWells1979 (Jan 12, 2018)

travelling-man said:


> Not sure if this'll help but as you drive the IC8 from Figueiro Dos Vinhos and go past Ansiao & then take either the Penela or Alviazere turning, there's a car breakers there somewhere...... Fraid I don't know their contact details though.


I will take a look, thank you for your help.


----------



## KWells1979 (Jan 12, 2018)

Strontium said:


> Try this place I've bought used parts from previously, ( load of bikes there too)
> 
> I'll be passing there next Monday or Tuesday if you can't find the contact details. You don't say if it's UK registration or a PT one. scrappy needs to clarify that the owner/keeper has the paperwork so does indeed own the vehicle so this is an issue for UK reg. PM me, you'll need to have posted 5 comments before getting this privilege, some vehicle details and I'll try them.


Hi, just to say that I haven’t forgotten your kind offer to get me the contact details. They would be great but I’m currently trying to find my dads ownership documents for the car (and not having much luck).


----------

